# rome boss 390 or union force



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im stuck between these two bindings. Theres probably other threads on this but oh well. Which binding to choose? pro's and cons of each binding? thanks in advance for the help.

going to be on a rome artifact 1985, riding park, jibbin and just messin around


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Either...

390 bosses have the adjustable cantbed.
Forces will be a bit softer.


Unions come in yellow, black, white, and cyan.
390's come in blue, black/white, and black.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Forces will be softer than 390s? Really? In what way?


----------



## fostpaint (Mar 16, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Forces will be softer than 390s? Really? In what way?


pretty much my reaction. I thought 390s were much softer (well, for a "mid-stiff" binding), especially in the highback. Basetray might be a little stiffer, but not enough that I think it matters. I personally think toe straps on the 390s are far superior, but were a bit lacking in some of the adjustment options (highback rotation was a bit frustrating-- heel cup adjustment on the Forces is also nice)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rome 390 Boss... Yes you can with Yes iCant beds. Can we say comfy?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Boss, without a doubt.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i went to checkout both bindings at my local shop this week. the union's felt a little cheaper. it seemed just like a basic, sturdy binding that will handle anything you throw at it. the rome on the other hand felt like an upscale binding. the asymmetrical highback just makes sense and the straps bend away from your boot avoiding stepping on it when strapping in. the cant beds are a nice option and frame flows well and under the binding which has a nice and soft base probably absorbing a lot of chatter.

since i'm looking at forum and capita boards, it'll be a tough choice too. both bindings will handle what i need them for, but union's go with capita's like pb and jelly. i really wish the boss' came in cyan for both bindings, not mixed with white on one binding. can't go wrong with each.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Forces will be softer than 390s? Really? In what way?


390's have more metal. More metal=more stiffy. And Union highbacks are all rather soft. If the Union toestrap works with your boots well, it is actually a comfy design. But it only works that well with certain boots.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> More metal=more stiffy.


 What a useless generalization.


----------



## ellz (Feb 1, 2010)

haha useless generalization indeed. 

I had the union forces last year, board got stolen though so they are no more :'(. Got stolen the first day i took my girlfriend snowboarding too, how nice.

Anyways! I didnt care for them =). The toe strap did not have my confidence and it did slip off a little at the beginning but that stopped soon. The screws by the side of the baseplate dug into my boot and tore it a bit, not much nothing to even consider worrying about, but it did annoy me. It was a solid binding though and it's not cheap in feeling. Its fine. 

When i tried out my buddy's rome targa bindings (which is a tad stiffer that the 390s) I was amazed at how confortable it was compared to my union forces. This is partly why i'm getting the bosses this year.

Oh by the way triple, i've been reading posts that includde you in it, just wanna say "smile it's snowboarding! YEAH FOR IT!"


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

go for the bosses, in my opinion, even the older model rome bindings feel comfier and appear to be able to stand up to more than the unions. and don't get me started on union's toestrap & ratchet bullsh!t


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

pulled the trigger on the bosses. cant wait till they get here


----------



## ellz (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done, good choice. I hope we are both satisfied with that purchase. I'll be trying to buy mine next weekend.


----------



## npalmern (Sep 28, 2010)

they both look sick but i've rode the rome 390s not the bosses and they are pretty legit and seem durable.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

i emailed a shop yesterday, and they told me they shipped all there rome bindings back to rome because the paint wwasnt staying on. anyone else know or hear anything about this?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> i emailed a shop yesterday, and they told me they shipped all there rome bindings back to rome because the paint wwasnt staying on. anyone else know or hear anything about this?


We carry those and do not have a single complaint of that nature. I'll keep you posted though because it is still early.

Rest assured, if in fact they have some type of problem like that, Rome will completely replace it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

avenged1985 said:


> i emailed a shop yesterday, and they told me they shipped all there rome bindings back to rome because the paint wwasnt staying on. anyone else know or hear anything about this?


Are you sure the company you purchased your bindings from is legit? This just sounds soooooo weird, especially if the company has already taken your money.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

DC5R said:


> Are you sure the company you purchased your bindings from is legit? Thididnts just sounds soooooo weird, especially if the company has already taken your money.


I ended up ordering from another site, but this site is legit, not sure if i am allowed to name the site or not, but heres what the email they sent me said:

Hi,



All our Rome bindings have been returned to the company because their paint does not stay on. At this moment we don’t know if we will receive other stock later.



Thanks,



Kevin Létourneau


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

So long as you got your money back. Is the site empire? If so, they're legit.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

DC5R said:


> So long as you got your money back. Is the site empire? If so, they're legit.


i ordered them from another place because they sent them back. Yes the site is empire, they are a very good place to shop.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

ahhh, so thats why they only have the 390 online


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > More metal=more stiffy.
> ...



haha, you caught me. I was in a vague mood. I still hold that the 390's are stiffer though.


----------

